

Ask HN: How to find market/industry data? - donofrip

Hey all,<p>I'm looking to find some market/industry statistics to build the story around my venture. I have a lot of anecdotal evidence (personally and through conversations with individuals) to support my story, but I know hard data is king.<p>I'm looking for info related to the social network and online dating markets. Where are some good places to look for this kind of stuff? I'm not looking to pay for it.<p>Any alternative methods or techniques for estimating or finding this sort of data (especially if used by you in the past) would be helpful.<p>thanks!
======
jcr
OKCupid used to do some blog posts and provide data, but I'm not sure about
how this has been handled since their acquisition by match.com

A collection of dataset sources was put together by jacquesm, and you might
find something useful in it:
<http://jacquesmattheij.com/Free,+Public+Data+Sets>

------
abbasmehdi
"I'm looking to find some market/industry statistics."

Not necessary to prove its a big market because everybody knows there is a
demand in this space - no point selling that point.

You can just go by how much revenue you can steal from big companies: "30% of
Match users leave before meeting someone", "LavaLife has $x million is revenue
that has been growing for at this rate", "Personals in papers and Craigslist
have x number of users, trying to do y but can't".

